# area search vs tracking



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

For you SAR or LE that use the same dog for area search and tracking....how do you split up your training?

How often do you search vs track? Do you do both in the same day? One right after another? Space them out?

Rational for your schedule would be helpful too.

Thank you.


----------



## John-Ashley Hill (Jan 5, 2011)

Hard to give a definite number as any track can turn into an area search and any area search can turn into a track. Not only can this happen but it often does, espescially the track to open area search. I would say I start a session doing twice as many tracks but what whether we finish it as a track or open area search depends on the variables for that problem. But two answer your question I try to get in two tracking session a week with a couple of decent tracks in each session and open area/building search maybe once week but that is dictated by the frequency in which I Renzo uses each skill in real life utilizations.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I work about 5 to 7 training tracks a week...

I work about 5 to 7 area searches all year... I work in an urban / subburban area and for safety reasons run verry few area searches.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Topic sounds awfully familiar for some reason.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

SAR-Since we work both trailing and air scent dogs with a scent article we are kind of an anomaly. So the question you asked in the way it was asked is more appropriate to LE, IMO.

*We train them separate with a few dogs being trained on both disciplines separately but the ratio will depend on the primary use of that dog.* 

The obvious overlap between the two is often included in problems. [fresh trail on airscent dog, working out large scent pool on trailing dog or air scent cutting across the track]

We use the trailing dogs at the start of the search to establish direction of travel and to work fresher searches (less than about 24 hours) and Air scent dogs to work sectored areas.

*And we don't do tracking.* 

Trailing dog has no clue where the victim started from other than the last place they were either seen or else known to be.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

lol, I probably asked it last summer when I thought of it too!

Guess I should say that the searching part is what I will be asked to do most often, but tracking is something we are both just learning. So kind of opposite of most LE I guess. I didn't do any tracking all winter (snow), so need to get back into it.


----------

